# Tortoise Tables ('indoor rabitt cage')



## laurangutan (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,

Sorry for all these postings, I am just trying to get a good set up for my hatchlings since I messed up by getting a viv which i am now going to sell on to a lizard or something. 

Just wondering if anyone has successfully used one of those indoor rabbit cages as a tortoise table (see pic below). 

My theory behind this is that, on warm days, i can move them to garden and put the 'cage' on top so that they are safe from other animals (we have cats, foxes, rats). In the house I will keep the cage off, but may also be useful for suspending lighting. Also this means that they will be in the same environment (as such) day or night whether inside or out so less disturbance. Obviously when they are bigger I will make then a proper area in the garden. The cages also come in many sizes so can upgrade as required. Easy to clean, hygienic. 

Does anyone have any views on this. Also would there be any problems with the plastic base with heat lamps; melting or toxic fumes (maybe I could put tiles on bottom to line it).

Thanks

Laura


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I remember seeing some pics that Anja posted using one of these. Maybe she can chime in and let us know what thread.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is one I have setup for my adult male Hermanns for the winter. 












You can see in the second one his UVB bulb is clamped inside the top lid, his heat lamp is clamped outside so that its not too close to him. 

Here is another shot, just after I set it up with just the UVB bulb inside before I added the heat lamp.






I do have to leave the top cage on for him, as he is quite the climber and occasionally makes it up a couple of rungs of the cage side. lol Hatchlings should be fine without the top on depending on soil depth. Just make sure the distance between the soil and top of the side is at least 2 times the length of the tort. As long as the heat lamps arent close enough to the plastic base to melt it I dont see any problems, just make sure the lamps are very secure. Hope this helps.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a HUGE bag of Mazuri, Anja!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

cvalda said:


> That's a HUGE bag of Mazuri, Anja!!!




LOL Just 25lbs Kelly, much cheaper that way. lol I picked Tracy up a bag when I ordered mine too. Let me know if you need some and I can place an order for it.


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 14, 2008)

I was actually thinking about doing the same thing myself. They seem like a really good option for tort's


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

The only torts I can see that you might have an issue with keeping in these are the forest torts who need more humidity. I provide a humid hide for my dryer torts, but this setup wouldnt work for redfoots or yellowfoots, etc.


----------



## lynncharlene (Jan 14, 2008)

Can I use a 150 watt ceramic heater in this? My place goes down to 50 degrees at night right now. I plan on getting the MegaRay heat & UVB for basking which I can hang. But I have to heat the other side too. This will be for 4 hermanns babies 2 are hatchlings and 2 are 3 mo old. I won't get them for a week or two so I want everything perfect when they get here. Suggestions are welcome. I was going to use a rubbermaid type enclosure at first. What do you guys think. Money is an issue.

If anyone can describe a really good set up for not tons of cash would greatly appreciate it. I will have a humidity problem so I need advice on how to keep at least one portion of the enclosre humid. Our humidity here yesterday was 6%. Really!! I have a million questions.

lynn


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, I plan on my hatchlings occupying one when they hatch (optimistic) Then I wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have to worry about birds the dogs or anything bothering them on their outdoor excursions. And I can even drape one end with shade cloth so they can get out of the sun. I'be been looking at the one with a stand that way I don't have to bend so much.


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 14, 2008)

The rabbit cage works good and so does the rubbermaid tubs. I use both, I have my russian that is recovering from an attack in the rabbit cage and she does well, I leave the top on that way I can hang the lights from it. And when she goes back outside I am going to move my sulcata hatchling in there so I can carry it outside each day. I also use the rubbermaid tubs, that is where my sulcata is now, and I use to keep a rescued boxie in one. They both work well, and you can always put a cover on one side of the rabbit cage for warmth and a hide. 

You don't have to be sorry, it is better to ask lots of questions and have it right, then not ask any and have a lot of problems.
Good Luck


----------



## laurangutan (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello all,

Excellent. Thank you everyone for all the information. I can't wait to finish work tomorrow to go and get a tortoise cage. I hope they like their new home to be.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

I see no reason you cant use a ceramic heat emitter for this enclosure as long as its not close enough to cook the torts or melt the plastic.


----------



## laurangutan (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Excellent, thank you everyone for all your information, pictures. I can't wait to go to the pet shop after work tomorrow and get their new home. I was going to get one in the first place, and then ended up going to a specialist tortoise shop and being sold a load of rubbish. Poor little tortoises. I will post some pictures when they are all set up. Maybe it will take them a while to settle in again, but hopefully they will be happy. Do I need to worry about drafts from the window (that does not close properly)? Going to get my tape measure out and see what size to get!

Cheers

Laura


----------



## laurangutan (Jan 14, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> cvalda said:
> 
> 
> > That's a HUGE bag of Mazuri, Anja!!!
> ...




Hi guys,

Can you please tell me more about the Mazuri. What is it? Is it something that I can get in the uk?

Cheers Laura


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

You can read more about the Mazuri diet and whats its marketed under in the UK at this thread.


http://tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=951&page=1


----------



## laurangutan (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,

I got my 'rabbit cage today, but unfortunately when I got home I took it into the garden shed to fill with soil and sand the plastic base broke. The sand and soil were a bit wet (was planning on drying it out in house for a few days) so heavy ish and the base could not take the weight. I had been planning on putting in a stand too to keep the tortoises off the floor but have had to take all back to the shop to get a refund. Now I don't know whether to get another one or make my own wooden tortoise table. Anyway, thought I would just warn everyone who is using the rabbit cage to be a bit careful with weight! Having said that I have watch my friends use the cages for indoor rabbits without any problems - maybe I was just unlucky. Boo hoo, and I was so excited for my little tortoises.

Laura


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Laura, why not place a board under the plastic tub? This would give you the stability of a wooden bottom but the connivance of the cage. I have my hatchling in a plastic tub and let me tell you dirt weighs a lot. So I just placed a piece of plywood under the tub and it worked like a charm. I lift board and all and no breakage.


----------



## Cam (Jan 21, 2008)

This was a very helpful post! I was looking at the same idea for our guy. Simply because I like the protection the top has to offer.


----------

